# Who would you rather see collaborating?



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Who would you rather see collaborating and why? (And remember this is only for fun…..)

Paul McCartney & Jay-Z

Or

Eric Clapton & Radiohead

Or

Metallica & Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Clapton and Radiohead.

I'm not personally a fan of McCartney or Jay-Z and I have my doubts that Metallica is capable of doing good work anymore.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

eww to all of those. no thank you.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Surely none of the above can be any worse than when Focus worked with P.J. Proby back in the 70s?

I'd like to see the Black Crowes work with Rod Stewart just so the latter can be dragged out of his MOR torpor.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

How you came up with these pairings I have no idea; have to go with Slow Radio.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Yo-Yo Ma and Radiohead could be moderately interesting. Only moderately though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to have an album by avant garde jazz sax player Eddie Harris in the UK that featured various members of the prog band Yes as guests. Very weird combination.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Paul McCartney & Jay-Z has already been done, kind of:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Kenny G and a hit man!!!!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Metallica and Yo-Yo Ma. But only if Metallica was muted.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Weston said:


> I used to have an album by avant garde jazz sax player Eddie Harris in the UK that featured various members of the prog band Yes as guests. Very weird combination.


The one Eddie Harris album some prog rock fans go for. One of my least favorites. Released on CD by Collectables label with horrible sound. And Harris wasn't what you would call avant garde in the sense of free playing. He had a lot of funk and soul in his music.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

One Direction and Abba.

But only because Miley Cyrus and Dolly Parton have already collaborated.


----------

